# Second round of my photo attempts



## thewishman (Mar 29, 2011)

Same set-up as before. Used the 10 second timer, turned off the flash and set the white balance to fluorescent-H.

Thanks to everyone for the photo help in the last post (http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=77396)- it looks like your advice was spot on.

Post editing was crop and lighten:



It has to be better than the feather pen:


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 30, 2011)

On both, the focus is a bit soft. The shaver is a bit under exposed and the pen is spot on.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks, Steve, the auto-focus is not quite what I hoped it would be. Guess that will be my next manual setting to work on.


----------

